# Santos 100 confusion?



## heuerolexomega

*Santos 100 confusion&#8230;*

Is it true that they have discontinue the Santos 100 with Steel bracelet? It's almost like they have limited the Santos 100 line to leather strap? It seems that if you want a Santos with a steel bracelet your only choice is the Santos Galbee. It's the only difference between the Automatic Santos Galbee (not the quartz version) and the Santos 100 is the date? very confusing.... Is there someone that knows about this?


----------



## heuerolexomega

*Re: Santos 100 confusion&#8230;*

For whatever is worth, I talk today to Cartier and they clear my doubts, here is the info:
If you want a *Santos 100*: all are in Leather Strap. if you want it medium size you can choose with ss bezel or gold; if you want it large you are stock with Gold bezel.
If you want a Santos with a bracelet (meaning stainless steel strap) your only choice is the *Santos Galbee*, which is a little more rounded "galbee" therefore a little bit more feminine.
And the other Santos, is the* Santos-Dumont* that is more square shaped than the rest: that one you either get the gold versions or one in Titanium.

So to me the option is a no brainer: "Santos 100 medium" I tried this one on steel, and is big enough and besides for a Cartier you are not trying to buy a bulky watch, for that you can buy a Navitimer World.
Hope I clear stuff for those interested.


----------



## OhioMade

*Re: Santos 100 confusion&#8230;*

Thanks for the information. I have been looking at the medium version for a little while.


----------



## Dino944

*Re: Santos 100 confusion&#8230;*

Just some clarification. The large Santos 100 in SS was too top heavy for the relatively small bracelet they had paired it with. Some people liked it, but I tried it on years ago and thought the case really didn't work well for the bracelet.

As for the Santos Galbee its not more feminine. I'm not sure that whoever you spoke to clarified what became curved when the Santos went from being the Santos to the Santos Galbee. The back of the watch changed in shape, and if you were view each from the side you would see that the case became more curved to better fit the natural shape of the wrist and the case back became flat/flush with the case (the original non-Galbee Santos was thinner, the case was flatter and only the lugs angled downward a bit to fit the wrist, and to accomodate the movement the case back on the old model protrudes down). Also the bracelet was revised in terms of how they hinge together. To most eyes, the Galbee XL looks the same as the original Santos only larger.

As for the Santos Dumont, its the dressiest of the Santos line. It also uses a much finer handwound Piaget based movement, while the Santos 100 and Santos Galbee have somewhat ordinary ETA based movements. Also, the Santos Dumont is the only Santos model available in Titanium, but it is only available in titanium (with ADLC coating) in the limited production Squelette (skeleton model)...which is roughly 3 times the cost of a non skeleton all gold Santos Dumont.


----------



## heuerolexomega

*Re: Santos 100 confusion&#8230;*



Dino944 said:


> Just some clarification. The large Santos 100 in SS was too top heavy for the relatively small bracelet they had paired it with. Some people liked it, but I tried it on years ago and thought the case really didn't work well for the bracelet.
> 
> As for the Santos Galbee its not more feminine. I'm not sure that whoever you spoke to clarified what became curved when the Santos went from being the Santos to the Santos Galbee. The back of the watch changed in shape, and if you were view each from the side you would see that the case became more curved to better fit the natural shape of the wrist and the case back became flat/flush with the case (the original non-Galbee Santos was thinner, the case was flatter and only the lugs angled downward a bit to fit the wrist, and to accomodate the movement the case back on the old model protrudes down). Also the bracelet was revised in terms of how they hinge together. To most eyes, the Galbee XL looks the same as the original Santos only larger.
> 
> As for the Santos Dumont, its the dressiest of the Santos line. It also uses a much finer handwound Piaget based movement, while the Santos 100 and Santos Galbee have somewhat ordinary ETA based movements. Also, the Santos Dumont is the only Santos model available in Titanium, but it is only available in titanium (with ADLC coating) in the limited production Squelette (skeleton model)...which is roughly 3 times the cost of a non skeleton all gold Santos Dumont.


Clarification:

From paragraph 1 (Large Santos ss)

The large Santos 100 with ss bracelet I tried it on a month ago at Saks. Actually I started a thread in this forum asking if I should buy it or not. It didn't feel heavy to me, I actually like it a lot, regardless that all the people that reply didnt like it that much. But the reason I didn't buy it wasn't because of that. It was because that particular Saks wasn't an AD. And I end up buying the leather version from an AD recommended by Cartier.

Paragraph 2Galbee)

The Galbee term is French for "Rounded" and therefore the connection with feminine. But that was his perception and when we talk about perceptions everything is relative. What is feminine to me it might not be feminine to you and Vice versa. The only fact is that Galbee means rounded.

Paragraphs 3 (Dumont)

I knew all that, therefore it wasn't part of the confusion. I never saw it like an option for me so didn't went on detail. But it is true is the finest movement. It wasn't an option for me because if I remember correctly the Dumont starts at 15k and for that amount of money there are better options IMHO.

But at the end the main reason for this thread is information. I thank you for your input, because this means better info for whoever needs it at a given time.
Cheers and Merry Christmas !


----------



## Dino944

*Re: Santos 100 confusion&#8230;*



heuerolexomega said:


> Clarification:
> 
> Paragraph 2Galbee)
> 
> The Galbee term is French for "Rounded" and therefore the connection with feminine. But that was his perception and when we talk about perceptions everything is relative. What is feminine to me it might not be feminine to you and Vice versa. The only fact is that Galbee means rounded.
> 
> But at the end the main reason for this thread is information. I thank you for your input, because this means better info for whoever needs it at a given time.
> Cheers and Merry Christmas !


Hi,

I can appreciate what you intended. I am aware of what Galbee means. However, what someone explained to you was inaccurate. The case itself was not rounded, the profile was not slimmer, and its appreance from the top remained the same. In fact the Santos Galbee got a much thicker case than the original Santos. If anything it became chunkier and heavier than the original. The Santos 100 is essentially just a larger Santos Galbee.

It really isn't a perception issue. The whole perception thing, and the watch being more feminine because of the name Galbee, which translates to rounded, just perpetuates an inaccuracy. Sadly, there are many sales associates that don't know what they are talking about. In the end, I chose a completely different watch so it doesn't matter much to me. I just thought for accuracy's sake it should be clarified for future readers.

Best regards and happy holidays!


----------



## heuerolexomega

*Re: Santos 100 confusion&#8230;*

For whatever is worth, regarding the Santos Galbee. Here is something directly from Cartier website:

One of the first Cartier watches to combine the prestige of gold with the modern panache of steel. The Santos de Cartier Galbée watch is faithful to the sporty yet elegant spirit of the original, interpreted in two contrasting metals.

KEEP IN MIND
Form and function The case of the Santos de C...

Form and function

The case of the Santos de Cartier Galbée watch, in gold or steel, is the result of numerous operations, some requiring precision to within 1/100 of a milimetre. The bracelet is supple, owing to its streamlined links and the invisible clasp. The distinctive design of the watch also serves to protect the crown from knocks and shocks.

Advanced materials

The dial of the Santos de Cartier Galbée watch is protected by a hard transparent sapphire crystal.

Original silhouette

As a fresh interpretation of the original Santos de Cartier collection, the Santos de Cartier Galbée model is well suited for informal wear with gold or steel screws on the case and bracelet.

DISTINCTIVELY CARTIER
Strong features A legend in itself, the Santo...

Strong features

A legend in itself, the Santos de Cartier Galbée watch is now the oldest design in the Santos de Cartier collection.

For all time

The supple metal bracelet with its streamlined links makes the Santos de Cartier Galbée watch suitable for all occasions.

All sizes

The Santos de Cartier Galbée model is available in small, large and extra-large sizes (the latter presents a strong, masculine look).


----------



## vintage_collectionneurs

Does anyone know the last year that the Galbee was still in production?


----------



## StufflerMike

Nice read here https://www.fratellowatches.com/santos-de-cartier-star-leaving-stage/


----------

